# What is this scam?



## AtomicBlonde (Aug 26, 2018)

Last night I was talking to a Grubhub driver at a restaurant. I asked how he liked it. He said it was his 3rd day but it was decent so far. I mentioned that I had tried to sign up to give it a shot but they weren’t taking new drivers and asked if that had changed.

He brought up a phone number to give me. Call this guy, he said. He’ll get you all set up, you don’t have to do anything, you can be working tomorrow. And you keep 90% of the pay for each run.

This sounds shady af. It sounds like someone is working around Grubhub’s hiring freeze by sharing active accounts. The guy said he couldn’t get accepted for UberEats because he had just moved here, his registration was out of state, and he couldn’t yet afford a Nevada registration.

I didn’t call. I only pretended to take down the number to get out of the conversation. No incentive to investigate abuse of an app I’m not even using.

Is this what it’s come to? People are taking a vig on what’s already a desperation job?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Wow sounds like a gamble but since grubhub doesnt let you change the deposit method without an email probably safe for the guy running it


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

That is very shady. Too bad you didn’t take the number and report it to GH, even if you don’t do the app. Crap like this needs to be stopped. 

I know restaurants see the driver pics on the app because someone at a restaurant last year mentioned how my pic to me, so not sure how long this guy can pull this off.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Headhunters ?


----------

